# "Quote of the day"  by Larry the Cable Guy



## daveomak (May 19, 2011)

Direct Quote from  'Larry, the cable guy'.

"Even after the Super  Bowl victory of the New Orleans Saints, I have
noticed a large  number of people  implying, with bad jokes, that Cajuns
aren't smart.  I would  like to state for the record that I disagree with that
assessment.  Anybody that would build a city  5 feet below sea level in
a hurricane zone and fill it with Democrats is a damn genius".


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 19, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## stwallace (May 20, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------

